# La gare



## silvietta80

Bonjour, j'étais à la montagne il y a quelque jour et J' attendais le transport à l'hôtel. J'ai contacté le concierge et j'ai lui dit "Je suis ici, à la gare" mais vraiment j'était devant la téléphérique. Est-il correct de l'appeler "gare" même s'il n'y a pas de trains? Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Silvietta,
Pour le téléphérique, on dit souvent la station , mais gare est juste et tout à fait compréhensible, surtout si tu spécifie "... du téléphérique" .
Comme tu parles bien le français, tu peux vérifier en cherchant les différents mots sur le site du CNRTL .

PS : Si tu pouvais choisir la taille de caractère n° 2 dans "modalità avanzata", ce serait plus facile à lire ...


----------



## silvietta80

Ok merci pour vos conseils, aussi pour le caractère - je ne me suis pas apercue il était vraiment trop petit!


----------



## matoupaschat

Prego ! Avevo dimenticato di darti (sul forum, ci si dà del tu) il benvenuto @ WRF .
Alla prossima volta !


----------



## marieminou

Silvietta, si vous n'avez pas précisé "gare du téléphérique" et avez seulement dit "je suis devant la gare", la première chose qui vient à l'esprit c'est effectivement la gare ferroviaire. 
Mais en tout cas le mot gare s'emploie avec téléphérique.
On parle aussi de gare routière pour se référer aux autobus / autocars


----------

